# Colin.... are you still opening May 1st?



## Jim

Whats the story?

Can we do a knifenut table? 
:chefcut:


----------



## ecchef

Second that. I want to make my last few meals in States something to remember.


----------



## mattrud

I might be able to come up there, not to far from me either


----------



## Chef Niloc

Umm a few little problems to still work out, almost all with front of the house, there a $hit factory. Pushing it off 2 weeks. BUT I am doing a frends and famley tomorrow ( saterday) and probably a few days next week if any one wants to come down dinners on me, but expect problems and $hitty service.


----------



## JohnnyChance

I am not too far away, but currently have Friday and Saturday nights off.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Chef Niloc said:


> Umm a few little problems to still work out, almost all with front of the house, there a $hit factory. Pushing it off 2 weeks. BUT I am doing a frends and famley tomorrow ( saterday) and probably a few days next week if any one wants to come down dinners on me, but expect problems and $hitty service.


 
If you are doing a Friends and Family friday or saturday next week I could come down. Not sure if I could make it for tmrw however.


----------



## Jim

Colin no reason to put you under more stress, I would prefer you also enjoy having the gang over rather than, "another thing to deal with" It's totally your call.


----------



## Chef Niloc

I'll post what nights next week tonight or tomorrow. My bartenders were all stars last night, we only set up 5 four tops for " friends & family " We were set up to do two turns each the servers had such a hard time with the 1st that the 2nd seating wound up ordering and eating at the bar. The only trouble I had at the bar was them not firing there food. The kitchen was set up to do 60 covers, five four tops x 2 with some room for F-up's. Thing is about a hour into it I noticed I had 12 tickets on the board?? The floor manager ( a F-nut named Chris) then told me that the 2nd seating just ordered at the bar....but what's with the 12 tickets I asked, 4+4 is 8? Chris tells me he invited some extra people, lovely. My cooks who by the way this was there 1st time doing the menu as well (only me and my sous new the plates). We cleared the board much easer the I would have thought with 12 tickets/ 38 covers on the board, the boys did good.
Ok now for great part... A 12 and a 8 top come up on the board??? "ooooo Chris I call"...what the F is going on? Turns out this dip $hit invited his whole face book list... Now more orders from the bar.... Long story made short we did a 102 covers. I fired Chris last night, on his way out he asked if he could still come in with his friends, I sad sure thinking he was talking about when we do open in a few weeks. Now I'm the idiot as I just found out he was talking about tonight ( Saturday ) F&F....mother F-er.... Tonight will be another fun night.


----------



## Salty dog

You must not have fired him "hard" enough.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Seriously. You should never have fired him. That is behavior that warrants shitcanning.


----------



## mattrud

Nice Colin. Love it when it is just madness. None stop service for me last night, did not leave the restaurant till 4 am, was at another restaurant borrowing there band saw because my guy forgot to slice 120# of meat for me and can't pick it up till next week (does he not realize it is the ******* weekend service!!!!) at 9am today, brought that back to my place, now going to philly for a wedding, and will be back tomorrow morning for service, just another day in the life. It would be awesome when you get things rolling if we could get a local group to come in and eat.


----------



## MikeZ

Not sure when you guys are planning but im very close by and would love to join in the fun


----------



## ThEoRy

Yeah I'm in Jersey so maybe a Monday or Tuesday night would work good for me. I'd love to come out for a gathering.


----------



## Chef Niloc

It's looking like Thursday or Friday if all goes as planed I'll be openthis saterday for survive even if just at a limited menu. I'll keep th doors closed till I feel confident that the service can do my food justice. I'll sleep tomorrow after a 203 hr 12 day work week. Tuesday I'll start back at day one of server training, hope 2nd time is a charm. My sous was at Blue fin NYC for the past five years, thank god for him the guy is bar none one of the best I have ever worked with... Those his knives suck and day on he grabbed my Kramer to do some prep... When I lost it he smiled and sad it was worth it just to get to use such a knife. Give the man props for that one nice set of balls.


----------



## Jim

Any update Chef? Hows it going?


----------



## Chef Niloc

Cut the ribbon last Friday (new Burke in hand, thanks Bill) service is still a little rough around the edges but so far every one loves the food. Only opened for 3 days, 4this week and then full time after that. The knife nut table is waiting


----------



## Jim

Sounds great! I look forward to the "Big night".


----------



## Chef Niloc

Jim said:


> Sounds great! I look forward to the "Big night".


 
My faveret movey


----------



## Jim

Lets set something up a couple weeks after the ECG.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

Where are you located and what's the deal? I'm outa the loop...


----------



## stereo.pete

AnxiousCowboy said:


> Where are you located and what's the deal? I'm outa the loop...



Ditto, is there a website/menu out there yet?


----------



## Jim

Colin, Lets get a date on the calender!


----------



## Dave Martell

Yeah, what he said!


----------



## Chef Niloc

I see the other thread but I thought I'd keep this here.
As of right now I will be open 7 days with dinner service only 6. In order to give me a day off and the kitchen a brake we are not doing dinner service on Tuesday's. We are going to promote a "cagier night" on Tuesday for any single malt smoking folks out there. As far as dinner goes I'll let Jim put that field trip together. Any day or night would be fine but Friday might not be the best as it's a crazy bar night, 40k at the bar last Friday for "opening night" 5k in food ); o well at least there is finally a payday.


----------

